
Shopping online may not save you anything - FrankyHollywood
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-shopping-online-savings-20160407-story.html
======
WalterSear
Even if it cost more, it would still be better value, and likely cheaper than
traveling halfway across town and settling for a whatever is in stock at the
store.

------
FrankyHollywood
Since prices online are very transparent, can this be seen as an implicit
cartel?

